# 42 inch Polaroid TV



## pbobo (Feb 8, 2012)

3 years ago I purchase a 42 inch Polaroid tv from Walmart on Black Friday. While watching a program the tv goes black. The video is still on but no picture. I emailed Walmart and they give me Polaroid 866 number. They were no help to me. Could someone please help me with this problem. TY:sad:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have it serviced. There isn't anything the average person can do with electronics to resolve hardware operation issues.


----------

